
Microsoft: We offered Google a joint bid; they said no. - siglesias
http://twitter.com/#!/fxshaw/status/98932077327691776
======
awaz
This detail fires back on Google. Google too had a partner for bidding; just
that they didn't want to partner with their competitors. They were trying to
portray their defeat as a conspiracy which this post proves it was not.

------
redial
This changes everything...

